
The Top Martin Gardner Scientific American Articles (2014) - ehudla
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/the-top-10-martin-gardner-scientific-american-articles/
======
romwell
And the actual article are behind a paywall charging 9 bucks to read a single
article. Splendid.

~~~
romwell
OK, so for people who want to read the actual articles:

1\. Look up the DOI of the article on Nature's website, e.g.:

[https://www.nature.com/scientificamerican/journal/v199/n2/in...](https://www.nature.com/scientificamerican/journal/v199/n2/index.html)

(un)conveniently, you can't find DOI on the page linked from the OP's article.

2\. Use the DOI to look up the paper on [http://sci-hub.se](http://sci-hub.se)
(or one of its mirrors), e.g:

[http://sci-hub.se/10.1038/scientificamerican0858-100](http://sci-
hub.se/10.1038/scientificamerican0858-100)

3\. (deprive the publisher of) Profit!

~~~
tzs
Why is Scientific American on Sci-Hub? It's a popular science magazine, not a
science journal.

------
schoen
(2014)

~~~
ehudla
added.

